# Get Your Smiths Out For The Lads...



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

got another one, which is as good a reason for more of my rubbish photography as any.










this one got me strated










then i found a gold one










and then yesterday this arrived










light clean; new crystal, pins and strap. really nice blued hands too.

finally i own a solid gold watch. mind you have had to put three on the sales forum to balance up.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a couple...

*Smiths Imperial, Cal.0104 19 Jewels, c1960.*



















*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels, (`Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales)circa 1960s?*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't have one but, as Eddie now owns the brand, will this do?










Cheers


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

This fella came in a job lot of tat from ebay, wasn't even in the description!










Mys Vamos won't let me wind it as it's such a noisy bugger!


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got a couple...
> 
> *Smiths Imperial, Cal.0104 19 Jewels, c1960.*
> 
> ...


Classic design, very nice!


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep, I can play ....... :tongue2:










Dave ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Heres one of mine :


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> 1946 9ct gold cased
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go Chris :wink2:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i have a few but nothing spectacular...

a couple of loud'uns....










a couple of wristwatch ones...










a few more...










a square 'un...










one more (rubbish this one :cry2: )










i have some ingersol watches, they're very similar to some smiths, is there any connection between the two companies??

john....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Thanks Mac


You`re welcome :wink2:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I can play as well my only Smiths Astral National 17


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This is my one and only SMITHS 7 jewels


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I can play too

his










and hers


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

And a lousy shot of a Smiths Empire


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

1925 9ct Deluxe


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

in support of the Welsh contingent....

*Smiths Empire RY* 5 jewels










*Smiths TY* 5 jewels










together










and in the company of other British watches


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

My contribution...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Smiths direct read from early 70's


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> light clean; new crystal, pins and strap. really nice blued hands too.
> 
> finally i own a solid gold watch. mind you have had to put three on the sales forum to balance up.


That one is probably my favourite!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Bought this one recently. Will never wear it (it's only 34mm). Don't know why I bought it really 

It's an issued Smiths G10. Hacking works fine and it's keeping excellent time (with one of the loudest ticks you can imagine)










Pic courtesy of the previous owner


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine is also 34mm, I think it looks huge!

[IMG alt="3934127004_19a200a225.jpg...ickr.com/2542/3934127004_19a200a225.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely w10 Rich :blush:

Love to see a wrist shot of that :bag:


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Mine is also 34mm, I think it looks huge!
> 
> [IMG alt="3934127004_19a200a225.jpg...ickr.com/2542/3934127004_19a200a225.jpg[/IMG]


I really like the look of this one. A Smiths Astral is fairly high on my wanted list.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought this one at Auction turned out to be a non runner. Returned to me yesterday with donor a Smiths movement I had.

A lot of work for a lower valued watch Why do I do it? h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Lovely w10 Rich :blush:
> 
> Love to see a wrist shot of that :bag:


I bet you would


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > light clean; new crystal, pins and strap. really nice blued hands too.
> ...


you got one of my smiths, thats all you are getting


----------



## AllToPlayFor (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm new here but I can play this game. Here's the latest addition to my small collection of watches. 9ct gold case.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the only one I own unusual two tone dial on this one, still a good little runner though.


----------



## VostokFanZac (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Bought this one recently. Will never wear it (it's only 34mm). Don't know why I bought it really
> 
> It's an issued Smiths G10. Hacking works fine and it's keeping excellent time (with one of the loudest ticks you can imagine)
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous! Why not put it on a retro looking leather nato or regular nato and wear it? 34mm is small but a nice small vintage can look good with the right gear. The leather natos tend to bulk up smaller watches anyway. And that is a sweat mil issued watch. Cheers,

Zac


----------

